# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy tiện mini tự chế:- động cơ cho spindle

## ppgas

Các bác thân mến, 
Em đang chế con máy tiện mini để giải khuây trong mùa thị trường ế ẩm. Mua con motor be bé xinh xinh, thấy thông số khá phù hợp với nhu cầu nhưng không biết làm sao cho nó quay. Hỏi người bán thì họ không rành vì họ chỉ bán... ve chai. Các bác tư vấn giúp em cái nhé vì nó chạy điện 3 pha, 200v, bó chim :Smile: 
Cảm ơn.

----------

tuandaklak01

----------


## Nam CNC

Đây là động cơ 3 pha 200V không đồng bộ bình thường thôi mà , nếu chú em có điện 3 pha 200V thì gắm vào là quay , còn không thì chơi tụ ngậm chạy điện nhà 220VAC cũng ok nhưng nó mất hết 1/3 công suất , còn nhiều tiền thì mua cái biến tần 1/2hp điều khiển tốc độ luôn là chuẩn nhất... Và cuối cùng cảm thấy quá phức tạp bác đem đến nhà em bán cho em luôn cho rồi , em đang cần mấy em này làm máy mài giày dép cho nhà em ( nhu cầu em đang cần mấy em 1/2hp 3000rpm )

----------


## romvang

Đang có một mớ mấy em DC loại như thế. Các bác xem có dùng được việc gì không. Giá rẽ

----------


## ppgas

> Đang có một mớ mấy em DC loại như thế. Các bác xem có dùng được việc gì không. Giá rẽ


Bác romvang gửi em cái giá rẽ đi. Ưng ý là lum ngay. Mà bác ở đâu? Tp.hcm thì mai chạy qua luôn!
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Đây là động cơ 3 pha 200V không đồng bộ bình thường thôi mà , nếu chú em có điện 3 pha 200V thì gắm vào là quay , còn không thì chơi tụ ngậm chạy điện nhà 220VAC cũng ok nhưng nó mất hết 1/3 công suất , còn nhiều tiền thì mua cái biến tần 1/2hp điều khiển tốc độ luôn là chuẩn nhất... Và cuối cùng cảm thấy quá phức tạp bác đem đến nhà em bán cho em luôn cho rồi , em đang cần mấy em này làm máy mài giày dép cho nhà em ( nhu cầu em đang cần mấy em 1/2hp 3000rpm )


@Nam CNC, cảm ơn bác mách bảo. Nếu dùng tụ ngậm và hy sinh 1/3 công suẩt thì thôi, bán cho ai có nhu cầu làm máy mài giày dép, nhưng dức khoát không bán cho ai tên Nam vì không mang được đến tận nhà :Smile:  Chọn giải pháp mua biến tần, và mua luôn 1,5hp để mai mốt còn nâng cấp. 
Bác nào có bán thì ới em cái nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

em nói đến nhà vì có lí do, em thấy bác nói nhà bác quận 4 , mà em cũng ở quận 4 đường Vĩnh Hội nè , qua nhà em tí xíu chứ nhiêu, em mời nước mía .

       Mà bác ppgas cho hỏi cái cốt động cơ phi mấy , nếu nó phi 14 trở lên thì em mới khoái , vì DIY thành máy mài mà cốt bé quá khi mài mà ấn vào thì bạc đạn đỡ bé quá sẽ mau thay bạc đạn


---- Con Treatmill đó thì là động cơ DC chổi than, chỉ bất tiện là phải thay chổi than khi nó hết thôi, ngoài ra thì em ấy rất ngon , mấy ông USA hay DIY mấy con này làm động cơ dẫn động spindle máy phay hay máy tiện nè.

      Con động cơ của bác Romvang khi xử dụng nên để cái bánh đà của nó luôn , ít nhất lực quán tính nó mạnh lắm , đồng thời con này được cân bằng động trên bánh đà đó rồi , nếu tháo ra bị vướng cái then sẽ không chạy êm ru được đâu , mấy em đó khỏe vô địch , torque rất lớn.

----------


## ppgas

> em nói đến nhà vì có lí do, em thấy bác nói nhà bác quận 4 , mà em cũng ở quận 4 đường Vĩnh Hội nè , qua nhà em tí xíu chứ nhiêu, em mời nước mía .
> 
>        Mà bác ppgas cho hỏi cái cốt động cơ phi mấy , nếu nó phi 14 trở lên thì em mới khoái , vì DIY thành máy mài mà cốt bé quá khi mài mà ấn vào thì bạc đạn đỡ bé quá sẽ mau thay bạc đạn
> 
> 
> ---- Con Treatmill đó thì là động cơ DC chổi than, chỉ bất tiện là phải thay chổi than khi nó hết thôi, ngoài ra thì em ấy rất ngon , mấy ông USA hay DIY mấy con này làm động cơ dẫn động spindle máy phay hay máy tiện nè.
> 
>       Con động cơ của bác Romvang khi xử dụng nên để cái bánh đà của nó luôn , ít nhất lực quán tính nó mạnh lắm , đồng thời con này được cân bằng động trên bánh đà đó rồi , nếu tháo ra bị vướng cái then sẽ không chạy êm ru được đâu , mấy em đó khỏe vô địch , torque rất lớn.


Người ta nói đàn ông có máu chế càng cao thì máu... dê càng dữ  :Smile: 
Giữ nó lại để thể hiện máu khám... phá của mình. hehehe.

Bác cho hỏi mua biến tần thì mua loại 3 pha hay 1 pha? Nhà không có 3 pha. (Chắc phải sắm thêm 2 pha nữa  :Smile: )

----------


## vanlam1102

> Người ta nói đàn ông có máu chế càng cao thì máu... dê càng dữ 
> Giữ nó lại để thể hiện máu khám... phá của mình. hehehe.
> 
> Bác cho hỏi mua biến tần thì mua loại 3 pha hay 1 pha? Nhà không có 3 pha. (Chắc phải sắm thêm 2 pha nữa )


3 pha cho chạy 1 pha vẫn dc mà bác. chạy ầm ầm á.

----------


## romvang

Máy mài dép nè bác ui. Con này 3pha 220v; Gắn cái tụ vào chạy 1pha 220 ngon lành. Tốc độ khủng 3400.  Đầu cốt hiện tại khoảng đâu 16. 
Bác muốn kiểu khác cũng có em tháo từ bơm nước ra, tốc độ 2850

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Con này ngon rồi nhưng chỉ có 200W à , chơi cái tụ ngậm vô nó còn 130 W ? yếu lắm , em cần 400-750 W , bác có hú em, mà giá cả sao bác, rẻ rẻ em mua vài con , chứ mắc quá cháy động cơ em đi quấn lại dây lại vậy , chứ rẻ thì cháy bán ve chai luôn.

      ----Nhìn thấy japan là khoái rồi nha.... thấy cũ quá , quay còn êm ru không , cũ thì quánh bóng lại vẫn được, quan trọng là quay ngon trớn mạnh , chưa bốc khói là ok. À em thích kiểu chân gá ở thân , chứ gá mặt bích khó chế lắm

----------


## ppgas

Ổn rồi các bác ah. 
Nghe lời bác Nam CNC, làm con biến tần 750w Misubishi, gắn vào cho chạy tới chạy lui, chạy nhanh chạy chậm, êm như ru.

Tuyệt cú vời...

Cảm ơn tất cả.

----------


## romvang

Chưa hiểu mục đích của bác dùng việc gì. Chứ các con tốc độ nhanh này nếu đơn giản làm máy mài gắn thêm cho em nó cái đĩa quán tính, bánh đà chạy vô tư luôn. 
Em này xác cũng to đấy bác đừng thấy ghi 200w xem thường em nó nha. 
Hàng của em đảm bảo hàng bãi rã ra. Bác nào khó tính cứ dặn dò trước e kiểm tra cho đúng ý.
Các loại motor đặc biệt này rã ra từ các máy chuyên dùng. Ví dụ bơm cao áp,...nên tìm riêng cũng hơi khó.

Các bác cứ đặt yêu cầu về motor, tời, giảm tốc, quạt, khí nén, thủy lực,....Cần món nào em chụp hình món đó ưng đặt hàng.
Số lượng nhiều sẽ có giá rẽ vì công lục ra chụp hình, gởi hàng, lau chùi các bác hiểu cho em 
Mới tham gia diễn đàn này muốn có bước khởi đầu tốt để làm quen các bác.

www.facebook.com/tran.thinh.vattutudonghoa

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## romvang

> Ổn rồi các bác ah. 
> Nghe lời bác Nam CNC, làm con biến tần 750w Misubishi, gắn vào cho chạy tới chạy lui, chạy nhanh chạy chậm, êm như ru.
> 
> Tuyệt cú vời...
> 
> Cảm ơn tất cả.


Chơi sang quá mà không êm sao được. Nếu chỉ điều chỉnh tốc độ với động cơ nhỏ này em có giải pháp đơn giản vài chục k. Chạy ầm ầm

----------


## ppgas

> Chơi sang quá mà không êm sao được. Nếu chỉ điều chỉnh tốc độ với động cơ nhỏ này em có giải pháp đơn giản vài chục k. Chạy ầm ầm


Bác romvang khéo nói  :Smile: , cái đó phải gọi là trả tiền ngu phí. Bác chỉ cho giải pháp vài chục k cho em bớt ... được không? 
Làm cho con motor 3 pha quay theo yêu cầu là một sự đột phá trong kiến thức của em đấy ah (đừng kể cho ai nghe nhé)  :Smile:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## romvang

> Làm cho con motor 3 pha quay theo yêu cầu là một sự đột phá trong kiến thức của em đấy ah (đừng kể cho ai nghe nhé)


Bác thích mình trao đổi riêng, nói trên này loãng chủ đề. Em không làm gì ngoài sách vở cả. Và cũng học hỏi cái đã có thôi không phải của em.

----------


## ppgas

Bước tiếp theo là gắn biến áp điều chỉnh vận tốc motor thông qua biến tần. 
Các bác tư vấn giúp cần con biến áp bao nhiêu ohm và đấu nối qua các chân ntn? Cài đặt các thông số ra sao?

Cảm ơn trước tất cả các tư vấn quí giá của các bác.

----------


## nhatson

đọc hdsd trước khi dùng
http://www.ileweb.com/2010%20WEBSITE...e%20manual.pdf

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## romvang

Con bác mô tả là biến trở. Bác có đk mua thì mua con 10K Ohm. Mua loại tốt ấy đừng mua loại dùng cho ampli vài k/con. Nếu bác không rành e gởi tặng bác 1 con ae giao lưu

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Con bác mô tả là biến trở. Bác có đk mua thì mua con 10K Ohm. Mua loại tốt ấy đừng mua loại dùng cho ampli vài k/con. Nếu bác không rành e gởi tặng bác 1 con ae giao lưu


em vẫn chỉ 1 câu, đọc user manaul

b.r

----------

CKD, ppgas

----------


## trucnguyen

Theo HDSD:

Dùng biến trở 1K 1/2 W , khuyến cáo nếu chỉnh  thường xuyên thì dùng biến trở 1K 2W => Chứ không phải biến trở 10K như ông kia xúi  :Big Grin: 

Đính kèm 2732

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Con bác mô tả là biến trở. Bác có đk mua thì mua con 10K Ohm. Mua loại tốt ấy đừng mua loại dùng cho ampli vài k/con. Nếu bác không rành e gởi tặng bác 1 con ae giao lưu


Cảm ơn bác romvang, cái biến trở đó mua chắc không khó nên ưu tiên học cách gắn nó vào sử dụng...




> em vẫn chỉ 1 câu, đọc user manaul
> 
> b.r


Chiều tối giờ ngồi nhai 255 trang user manual bác nhatson gợi ý, đúng là nhai thì không khó nhưng nuốt thì không dễ tí nào  :Frown: 
Giờ vào đây thấy các bác trích trang này thì lờ mờ hiểu được. Để đi mua con biến trở về thử như các bác hướng dẫn xem sao.
Oài,... thế mới thấy các bác giỏi thiệt.

----------


## nhatson

khi còn bé, ta phải đi học, đi học thì phải ghi chép đầy đủ, đọc bài trước khi kiểm tra> lúc quay bài còn biết chổ mở và mở đúng chỗ  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## romvang

Bác tìm đến mục Setting defaul để trở về chế độ cài đặt gốc của nhà máy. Sau đó cài lại theo cái mình muốn. Lên Youtube có nhiều video hướng dẫn bấm ý chang người ta cho nhanh. Được trước đã rồi nghiên cứu sau

----------


## tuandaklak01

anh mua mam cap 3 chau 100mm o dau vay . chi dùm em voi thank. anhtuanphonui01@gmail.com  hoac 0988319279 tuan daklak

----------


## Nam CNC

mua ở Tạ uyên bác ơi , bác muốn mua à ? em nhớ mang máng mua đã lâu là 1000K 1 cái , bây giờ không biết , bạn nhờ người quen mua giúp vậy.

----------


## hung1706

Em nhớ mua ở Tùng Ngũ Kim - Đường Tạ Uyên giá 900k. Nhưng mờ rút kinh nghiệm, bác Tuandaklak mua cái nào có ốc bắt từ mặt trên bắt xuống ấy chứ bắt từ mặt đít bắt lên thì chế mặt bích cũng chua chua  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Ga con

> Em nhớ mua ở Tùng Ngũ Kim - Đường Tạ Uyên giá 900k. Nhưng mờ rút kinh nghiệm, bác Tuandaklak mua cái nào có ốc bắt từ mặt trên bắt xuống ấy chứ bắt từ mặt đít bắt lên thì chế mặt bích cũng chua chua


Cái bắt ốc từ mặt ngoài thì phải là loại 4 chấu, hoặc loại kẹp thủy lực/khí nén, hoặc loại mặt đế có định vị côn, bắt ốc sát với lỗ tâm. Vì 3 chấu thường thì không tránh được cái vòng ren xoắn, không thể bắt ốc xuyên qua vòng này được nên phải bắt từ dưới đáy lên. 

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái bắt ốc từ mặt ngoài thì phải là loại 4 chấu, hoặc loại kẹp thủy lực/khí nén, hoặc loại mặt đế có định vị côn, bắt ốc sát với lỗ tâm. Vì 3 chấu thường thì không tránh được cái vòng ren xoắn, không thể bắt ốc xuyên qua vòng này được nên phải bắt từ dưới đáy lên. 
> 
> Thanks.


loại này thường đắt tiền chút thôi anh Phucnd, đắt tiền hơn loạoi ốc sau, đắt hơn ở một điểm nửa vì phải gởi mua ở đại lục

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Ngon quá, mình lại chưa thấy loại này.

Hồi đâu năm trước hay năm truớc nữa có mua 1 con mâm cặp 260mm Jap 2nd, ốc bắt sát với lỗ tâm, còn mặt sau thì định vị côn có luôn 1 chốt truyền moment rất chuẩn, vừa khít cái spindle trên máy tiện, mà bỏ đâu đó bên xưởng giờ tìm chưa ra  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thahnsk.

----------


## nhatson

> Ngon quá, mình lại chưa thấy loại này.
> 
> Hồi đâu năm trước hay năm truớc nữa có mua 1 con mâm cặp 260mm Jap 2nd, ốc bắt sát với lỗ tâm, còn mặt sau thì định vị côn có luôn 1 chốt truyền moment rất chuẩn, vừa khít cái spindle trên máy tiện, mà bỏ đâu đó bên xưởng giờ tìm chưa ra .
> 
> Thahnsk.


cái mâm dạng này đồ taiwan cũng nhiều ah, 500 600usd, được cái là cái chấu tháo ra được, mình có thể thay nhiều dạng chấu , diy chấu

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình cũng có nè....




Mâm new 100% , của China phi 80mm bắt ốc M6 từ trước tới!

Giá 1500K

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

> loại này thường đắt tiền chút thôi anh Phucnd, đắt tiền hơn loạoi ốc sau, đắt hơn ở một điểm nửa vì phải gởi mua ở đại lục


Bác nhatson cho em xin link mua hàng được không? em chỉ tìm được loại ốc bắt đằng sau

----------


## cty686

> Bác romvang khéo nói , cái đó phải gọi là trả tiền ngu phí. Bác chỉ cho giải pháp vài chục k cho em bớt ... được không? 
> Làm cho con motor 3 pha quay theo yêu cầu là một sự đột phá trong kiến thức của em đấy ah (đừng kể cho ai nghe nhé)


Em thấy cái máy khâu công nghiệp dùng 3 pha nhà em chỉ cần lắp bàn ga ở chân có 50k là điều chỉnh mô tơ nhanh chậm được thôi mà.

----------

